# Music Composed by Juniper Squirrel



## Juniper Squirrel (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm Juniper, and I'm a composer, like most of you.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/junipersquirrel/

Here is my FA page. I write mostly concert music, some programmatic and others not. I also have performances of other composers in my scraps as well as some of my playing.

Here are some suggestions:
Great Spirit for Orchestra
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6902462

Shaui for Piccolo, English Horn, and Harp
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6952300

Theme music for my fursona for Orchestra
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6509559

Theme and music based on the book Taggerung by Brian Jacques (in 4 parts)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5898783/


I hope you guys enjoy! Feedback and comments are always accepted!


----------

